# Lake Lady bird



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

Anybody ever do any good on lake lady bird in Austin?? Im here for a couple of days and wanted to know if i would be wasting my time?

-Chris


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

i grew up in austin and have never heard of lake lady bird. where's it?


----------



## Skinny Water (Oct 12, 2004)

They renamed Town Lake a couple years back.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Ah, sort of like 19th street...and 1st street. 

Why not rename it (not that I'm a proponent for renaming anything) after a group of people that actually did something that matters for our country, like Veterans Lake?

They should re-name that whole town and call it San Francisco, TX.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

But to answer your question, Chris, there are some pigs in that lake.

They are tough on fly because the banks slope so steeply and the fish are usually deeper. About the only place I ever found to sightfish is up that little creek that leads to Barton Springs. But the water is gin clear there and the fish get pounded. Perhaps early evening or early morning when the light is low you might be able to trick one.

The gear chunkers do well at night fishing deep for the big fish. 

It could still be fun to head over there though. Even if the fishing sucks, there will still be plenty of bouncing things to look at on the jog trails! :bounce::ac550: Sometimes they even stop bouncing for a sec. to ask if you're catching anything.

Then you lie and tell her you just released a monster, but if she hangs around and keeps you company, you'll catch one just for her. When you fail to produce, you make it up to her by taking her for a beer or ten.

Perhaps someone else can be more helpful.


----------



## FlounderSeeker (Feb 11, 2009)

*Austin Fishing*

I believe that used to be lake austin......I lived there for a couple years and saw some good size bass come out of there. There's a little hotspot within the city that I used to fish. It's a pond at an apartment complex but easily accessible from a street you can park on. It's down south on wichersham off of riverside. On wickersham, turn onto Cromwell Circle and you can park along the street by the pond......just don't tell anyone you don't live there. I did live there at one time for a little while but never had anyone ask and saw several guys just show up and fish. They have a little pier you can fish from........there are some big largemouth in that pond. Really clear water.........I've caught them fly fishing and sight fishing with lures. I did my best on 10" worms......caught a couple 5-6 pounders in there and have seen bass that were at least 8. Really good spot early morning and evening. Watch out for snakes though!! I saw a few of them 4+ feet but just be aware and you'll be fine. I caught and released the bass, it was a lot of fun. There's some huge perch/bluegill in there that are a blast on a fly rod. 
Here's a link on google maps........
http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&tab=wl


----------

